
Ruby Benchmark: 30x speedup with Truffle/Graal - espadrine
http://jruby.org/bench9000/
======
espadrine
Here is an email related to the work: [http://lists.ruby-
lang.org/pipermail/jruby/2015-December/000...](http://lists.ruby-
lang.org/pipermail/jruby/2015-December/000262.html).

